# Growing and Matting



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi everyone! Abbey is now over 5 months old and I was wondering

A) About how much bigger size wise should she grow. She is 2.12 lbs and is expected to be between 4 -5 lbs. Will she double size wise? and also
















Abbey has never had a mat yet. I brush her every other day. Do the matts come with her Adult coat?

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't know much about the size thing, because I never worried about it.








But I do know that Brink is now a little over a year, and although he has almost always been exclusively in a puppy cut, he hardly ever matts. If he does, it is on or behind his ears or at the base of his tail...and those are very rare.







Longer coats may have more of a problem, and different coat types may make a difference also. Brink is somewhat of a fluffy coat...like soft cotton...







His ears/head are more silky.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

WOW! 2.12lbs at 5 months! Dang she is tiny. Each dog is different so it is hard to say if she will get much big. I would think she could get maybe another pound bigger.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I know this doesn't always work, but my vet said a rough estimate could be to double what they weigh when they are 3-4 months. It worked perfectly for Peanut, 3 pounds at 3-4 months and 6 pounds now full grown. I wouldn't totally rely on this, but it can give you a general idea.


----------



## Jolie (May 16, 2005)

I'm always wondering abount Jolie's size, sounds like they are close. She was 2.5 pounds at 5 months and now ( I'm guessing) she is 3.5 at 7 months. I was told she would be around 4 pounds (both her parents were) but that means not much. Last week I asked the same question about her hair, I recived one reply and she told me her pup's hair changed around ten months. Don't get me wrong I love my girl any size she will be but I would like her to stay tiny.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@May 31 2005, 10:43 AM
> *Hi everyone!  Abbey is now over 5 months old and I was wondering
> 
> A)  About how much bigger size wise should she grow.  She is 2.12 lbs and is expected to be between 4 -5 lbs.  Will she double size wise? and also
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You should ask your breeder about her weight. She can tell you better than any of us. Do you know how much her parents weight?

If you're brushing her hair everyday, I don't think Abbey will get a mat. Are you growing her hair now?


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She's expected to get 4-5 lbs. Her Dad is 4 lbs and Mom 4.5 lbs. Grandparents were all in the same range. Abbey's sister is 4 lbs already. So, I know she will be at least 4 lbs. But will that be a dramatic size change - say in dimensions?! I hope that makes sense. I'm just not sure what to expect. My sister-in-law's yorkie is 6 lbs and I think she is tiny, but Abbey seems to be that size now. She is 8" at withers and 8" neck to root of tail. I was just wondering if this will change much once she is fully grown? Thanks!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@May 31 2005, 03:14 PM
> *She's expected to get 4-5 lbs.  Her Dad is 4 lbs and Mom 4.5 lbs.  Grandparents were all in the same range.  Abbey's sister is 4 lbs already.  So, I know she will be at least 4 lbs.  But will that be a dramatic size change - say in dimensions?!  I hope that makes sense.  I'm just not sure what to expect.  My sister-in-law's yorkie is 6 lbs and I think she is tiny, but Abbey seems to be that size now.  She is 8" at withers and 8" neck to root of tail. I was just wondering if this will change much once she is fully grown?  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
If I remember right Lexi got only a little bit taller after 5 months but she did seem to "fill out" more.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone!







I did see Abbey's mom for about 10 minutes, but the breeder was holding her, then put her away. I guess I was just so fixed on this sweet little puppy that I can't remember and Abbey's Mom is the only real Maltese I have seen before. I do hope she gets alittle bigger so she will do steps - right now when I set her on them all she does is pace back and forth until I pick her back up but I will keep trying to teach her!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Abbey_@May 31 2005, 01:28 PM
> *Thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Awwww, she's still a baby.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 31 2005, 01:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember right Lexi got only a little bit taller after 5 months but she did seem to "fill out" more.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67280
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think after 6-8 months, they don't get any taller, just fill out more like Lexi's mom said.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Rate of growth depends on the lines. Some are done in height by 6 months, others not until 9-12 months. Ask your breeder. 

If she is fine boned, she will be lighter weight. 

In my experience, most dogs fill out some between 1-2 yrs weight wise.


----------

